# New coop!



## Bayoughost (Apr 23, 2014)

Converted my kids playhouse into a chicken coop, we have 14 chickens right now.








Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's smart repurposing. Instead of being left abandoned in the backyard its now a great home for your birds.


----------



## dademoss (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice reuse of an asset


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Perfect. Looks like your fluffy feathered kids agree.


----------

